# Slammed Eco



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Hoping some one could help me. I'm not sure of jakaroo is still a member but he had a lt slammed with Eco rims. His Cruze seemed to be flush with he fenders, does any one know if he had spacers? If so what size?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

pretty sure he didnt have spacers and i know he was really really low on his ksports.... i talk to him from time to time on instagram though


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

This guy here didnt have spacers that i know of and hes dumpd.



http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1651570


----------

